# Tips for Carlack-68 LLS



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't used it before and some say it's real pain to use. I'm going to use it with NCS.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

THIN LAYERS!

If you think you are using it thinly then even that is too thick.

:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It isn't at all difficult. Just get a microfibre applicator, dunk it in water and wring it out so the pad is damp.

Small blob in the middle and that will do a panel at a time. On well prepped paint you can leave it hours to cure and it will buff off easy. Or as it starts to haze just buff it off and you still get 90% of the protection.

Tim


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> It isn't at all difficult. Just get a microfibre applicator, dunk it in water and wring it out so the pad is damp.
> 
> Small blob in the middle and that will do a panel at a time. On well prepped paint you can leave it hours to cure and it will buff off easy. Or as it starts to haze just buff it off and you still get 90% of the protection.
> 
> Tim


agree. it's a doddle to use. didn't know you could leave it that long though. longest i've left it was about 60mins 

good tip about damp applicator though, i used to use a dry one, which took some of the product!

never mind, my bottle which has about 300ml left is obsolete now i have gtechniq C2 :driver:

good product though carlack LLS


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats the deal with layering this? I've read that the more layers you do the more uniform the finish and therefore better shine etc.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only used LLS a few times myself but i found two layers to be plenty, just for maximum coverage tbh


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ironic really, Ive just received my Carlack Sealant Kit and Colli 845 :thumb:

What the optimum time to leave the NSC on before buffing off? and the same for the LLS?

TIA


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Ironic really, Ive just received my Carlack Sealant Kit and Colli 845 :thumb:
> 
> What the optimum time to leave the NSC on before buffing off? and the same for the LLS?
> 
> TIA


iirc the NSC is a paint cleanser so i'd go one panel at a time before buffing off personally


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

twissler said:


> Whats the deal with layering this? I've read that the more layers you do the more uniform the finish and therefore better shine etc.


i found after just 1 layer it didn't bead very well at all (hardly anything), 2 layers, a little, i gave it 4-5 layers and it beaded much, much better. i wouldn't say the shine was much better with more than 2-3 layers, but it certainly beaded better, giving me the sense it may have been better protected. whether that's true or not i don't know.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> i found after just 1 layer it didn't bead very well at all (hardly anything), 2 layers, a little, i gave it 4-5 layers and it beaded much, much better. i wouldn't say the shine was much better with more than 2-3 layers, but it certainly beaded better, giving me the sense it may have been better protected. whether that's true or not i don't know.


The blurb on the website said that as LLS doesn't have any cleaners in it, it can be layered once left to cure to acheive a more uniform surface.

I know that there is a feeling on here that layering is pretty much pointless, and I partly agree with that, just wondered whether this stuff was a little different.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

twissler said:


> The blurb on the website said that as LLS doesn't have any cleaners in it, it can be layered once left to cure to acheive a more uniform surface.
> 
> I know that there is a feeling on here that layering is pretty much pointless, and I partly agree with that, just wondered whether this stuff was a little different.


It is different as it doesn't remove previous layers so you can layer it as many times as you like without stripping back layers.


----------



## bretttf (Feb 25, 2008)

If its anything like the Klasse sealant I found a brilliant way of applying.
I 'found' a small 'near empty'  air freshner spritzer that the Mrs used. 
It's only about 75 - 100ml in size.
I emptied it and filled about a quarter or so with distilled water and topped up with the Klasse.
I spritz a MF applicator and do a few panels at a time then return to buff off.
I then leave it a few hours, or overnight and do the same again.
I get 3 - 4 months+ 'protection' judging by the beading and sheeting I get from the rain. 
I really like the look the Klasse gives. Makes my blue VXR look like it's been wrapped up in a slick/wet looking plactic after a coat of CKVMHG
It is my daily driver too.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

twissler said:


> The blurb on the website said that as LLS doesn't have any cleaners in it, it can be layered once left to cure to acheive a more uniform surface.
> 
> I know that there is a feeling on here that layering is pretty much pointless, and I partly agree with that, just wondered whether this stuff was a little different.


as said, it didn't add more shine etc, just beaded water much better with more layers.


----------

